# FS: Antque Cook Stove w/oven



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a better picture. This stove is located in North Mississippi and will need to be picked up. Made by Mallable Stove Company around 1912. It was in my restaurant. Light green and cream. Fire box on left, oven in middle and water trough on right. It will need cleaning, fire bricks replaced. Sure wish I could keep it. PM me for more info. $1,000 OBO


----------

